#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Como emular Huawei NE40 no EVE-ng?

## rwn

Olá pessoal,

Atualmente estou iniciando estudos para entrar no mundo Huawei, focado para tirar a certificação HCIA.

Sem dúvidas o EVE-ng é uma das melhores (senão a melhor) ferramenta para emular dispositivos de rede e montar LABs.

Alguém aqui tem a imagem e sabe qual o procedimento para configurar o roteador NE40 no EVE-ng? 

Sei que é possível, pois o pessoal até comercializa isso:




Mas preciso apenas de um cenário local, para poder criar meus LABs com NE40, RBs, roteadores e switches Cisco para estudar. Achei alguns materiais relacionados até certo ponto com o preciso, mas nada específico. Tentei alguns procedimentos e ainda estou brigando para tentar fazer funcionar.

Enquanto não consigo rodar o NE40 no EVE-ng para montar um cenário completo, estou utilizando o eNSP para rodar apenas o NE40.

Alguns materiais que achei enquanto pesquisava sobre o assunto:










Desde já agradeço.

----------


## GrayFox

https://forum.huawei.com/enterprise/...ead/653457-861

----------


## rwn

> https://forum.huawei.com/enterprise/...ead/653457-861


Tinha visto esse post também. O tutorial funciona, porém os arquivos disponíveis para download são apenas do CE12800. Até agora não achei para download os arquivos NE40 para EVE-NG.

----------


## Xanders

We love using Huawei! We all used this brand in our company. https://shemsflooring.com/

----------

